# How much does a R33 GTR cost in Japan?



## Rockon (Jan 28, 2006)

Like topic... Does anyone have links to Nissan Japan or to dealers selling gtr`s in Japan? (English written sites?)

Regards
Jan Erik


----------



## markieboi (Feb 14, 2006)

I've been on the auction's on Yahoo Japan, and according to the currency convertor they're comming in at around £6k-£7k.

Hope this help's.


----------



## Diehard (Oct 29, 2006)

That's not bad... It's about 1K to ship and fees and then if it's a 1996 and older, no SVA...

Interesting...


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Diehard said:


> That's not bad... It's about 1K to ship and fees and then if it's a 1996 and older, no SVA...
> 
> Interesting...


Let us know if it's that easy...oh, and what quality of car you end up with..


----------



## Diehard (Oct 29, 2006)

What can I say I'm an optimist! :chuckle:


----------



## skykit (Apr 14, 2006)

a £7000.00 car will end costing approx

£7000 car
£470 shipping (roro)
£2100 import vat and duty
Customs clearence charges £65
and assuming the car passes mot 1st time £45 mot
£15.00 fog light
Registration inc tax £190 ish
transport from port £250 ish dependant on area

Total £10135 approx and thats assuming the car is road worthy and passes mot 1st time requiring nothing or no specialist work etc.

Not always as cheap when you add all the costs


----------



## skykit (Apr 14, 2006)

psd1 said:


> Let us know if it's that easy...oh, and what quality of car you end up with..



Not a very good one at that price.....just an average higher mileage car or previous accident damaged....although this does not always apply and sometimes you will get a bargain ,and you do really need a contact in japan to deal with your buying who can physically look at any cars at auction or traders


----------



## Rockon (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanks! I just need to get a price in Japan...  No mot, taxes etc...


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Here you go more then 10 pages, to look at . .  
http://www.carsensor.net/usedcar/search.php?STID=CS210610&PN=1&BLST[]=%83N%81%5B%83y

Then on the left side you have tree boxes for choice, open Box2 and choise Nissan 日産　, 
then in Box3 スカイラインＧＴＲ . . . then press the blue search-zoom button :


----------

